# Авиация > Однополчане >  76 Воздушная армия Ленинградского военного округа. (СССР)

## Гошан2

Уважаемые ветераны! Расскажите о полках армии, отдельных эскадрильях.. их истории, дислокации, ЛТУ. Известные и не очень событиях из жизни. О службе, людях в авиации и т.п. С Уважением!

----------


## Гошан2

Какие части известны: 66 АПИБ Вещево, 67 АПИБ (БАП) Сиверский, 722 АПИБ (БАП) Смуравьево, 98 ОРАП Мончегорск, 138 ОСАП Левашево, 227 ОВЭ РЭБ Алакурти

----------


## Гошан2

По Армейской авиации округа известны: 332 ОТБВП Глебычево и 93 ОВЭ Касимово

----------


## Гошан2

Кто знает про 88 ОСАЭ Аппатиты (ранее в Нурмолицах), кому подчинилась, какие задачи на нее возлагались!?
Также аэродром Тайбола, там также кто то базировался.. возможно 277 (317) ОСАЭ!? 258 ОВЭ Лоустари. С Уважением!

----------


## Gefest83

Где-то натыкался в "одноклассниках" на страницу пользователя с фото про Тайболу, так там Ми-6 стояли.
Катастрофа Ми-6 близ а/д Тайбола, Мурманская область (борт 30), 27 января 1992 года. // AirDisaster.ru - авиационные происшествия, инциденты и авиакатастрофы военной авиации в СССР и России - факты, история, статистика

----------

